# EX ROOMMATE IS NOW HOMELESS FROM LYFT AND EXPRESS DRIVE



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

So he was driving, got rear ended by another driver and it wasn't even his fault, of course he was deactivated, Hertz then, didn't turn in the info to lyft until 4 days later, then charged him for the next day rental, the accident was at night there was no way to turn it in- then lyft doesn't even reinstate him- after 6000 rides and 4.9 rating- they leave him on the street!! no compensation, no help, no appreciation, just threw him on the streets!!! this company has zero loyalty- now what does my friend do, he was living in his car because the last 5 months its been impossible to catch up-


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

So he can live with you in yours. Be a pal.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> So he was driving, got rear ended by another driver and it wasn't even his fault, of course he was deactivated, Hertz then, didn't turn in the info to lyft until 4 days later, then charged him for the next day rental, the accident was at night there was no way to turn it in- then lyft doesn't even reinstate him- after 6000 rides and 4.9 rating- they leave him on the street!! no compensation, no help, no appreciation, just threw him on the streets!!! this company has zero loyalty- now what does my friend do, he was living in his car because the last 5 months its been impossible to catch up-


Why did it take 4 days to notify Lyft and Hertz. It is spelled out in the contract accidents notify immediately. Even if it happened on the weekend, No excuse not to be there Monday. Was car still drivable? Did it need to be towed? And where did the car end up? Why did he not at least notify Lyft?


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

won't find many companies in america that have loyalty to their employees.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> won't find many companies in america that have loyalty to their employees.


Seriously True


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> won't find many companies in america that have loyalty to their employees.


The way society has been orientated the past few decades
You wont find much Loyalty
ANYWHERE.

AND Employees return the Loyalty they are shown.

But we aint employees " Patnah"!



rleezx said:


> So he can live with you in yours. Be a pal.


True Dat !
( why is he X room mate again)



rleezx said:


> So he can live with you in yours. Be a pal.


Serious.
1 drives one day( or 12 hour shift.
The other shakes a can under overpass.

Let us know which one earns the Most !


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> The way society has been orientated the past few decades
> You wont find much Loyalty
> ANYWHERE.
> 
> ...


While I worked for Hertz I witnessed five terminations. They would make the people come in, work half day & fired them while food was still digesting from lunch. Bigger the company seems to be more heartless!!!


----------



## luvgurl22 (Jul 5, 2016)

Hunter420 said:


> So he was driving, got rear ended by another driver and it wasn't even his fault, of course he was deactivated, Hertz then, didn't turn in the info to lyft until 4 days later, then charged him for the next day rental, the accident was at night there was no way to turn it in- then lyft doesn't even reinstate him- after 6000 rides and 4.9 rating- they leave him on the street!! no compensation, no help, no appreciation, just threw him on the streets!!! this company has zero loyalty- now what does my friend do, he was living in his car because the last 5 months its been impossible to catch up-


Can't you accommodate him until he's able to stablilize his situation? He can try Uber for the meantime, but if he wasn't at fault in the Lyft accident, i'm sure he will be allowed back on the platform.He just needs accommodation until he's able to save up for his own place.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

in this biz you depend on an asset with unpredictable expense... no emergency fund and we all could be on the curb


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

luvgurl22 said:


> Can't you accommodate him until he's able to stablilize his situation? He can try Uber for the meantime, but if he wasn't at fault in the Lyft accident, i'm sure he will be allowed back on the platform.He just needs accommodation until he's able to save up for his own place.


We were both roommates living in Hollywood, we both got evicted when lyft stopped all tips, surges and limited rides, their were a lot of changes, im still sleeping in my car and crashing at friends, I would if I could, but its getting harder to even make by 90 dollar bonus, thats almost 40 hours a week now. Besides about all of it goes to gas with all these long distance pick ups, its been really different. Another. Thing happening is a lot of rides are double dispatched in the last month, I have had 10 rides, that the pax were picked up already by another lyft car. Theirs a lot of taking from the drivers to make profits, but every week, seems they want more and more.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

None of this surprises me. Sad. But expected.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Gotta love Lyft! It's black/white. You have accident, you are deactivated. You rent from Hertz, you are going to get a shitty car and service.

And so many drivers still drive for Lyft.


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

If the corporate solution is automation and the boot to workers, can't the sansculottes likewise build a robot army to man the guillotines?


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Why didnt Hertz give him another car? Was the car drivable? Did they give a reason if he tried to swap and they said no?

If the accident was on the weekend and Lyft deactivated him then sure he would not be able to give any trips until swapping cars. He would also have to keep paying for the rental but at most that would be a day or two until Hertz could swap the car. I would not terminate my rental unless they wouldnt swap me at all.

Heck I wouldnt even step foot in the Hertz office until the Lyft side was open too. But I *would* be there the moment Lyft opens. Especially if the car had to be towed there. It's easier to swap cars than it is to initiate a new rental.

One last thing, you say "40 hours" as though that it is excessive. Is this your full time gig? Or is mostly a way to have a car and a little extra cash too?



Spoiler: I was in an accident while in my Express Drive car, and here is what happened with Hertz/Lyft



I was in an accident and they gave me another car, no questions asked, when I brought the car in a few days later.

Another driver collided into me, head on, while I was in my Express Drive rental. It happened late on a Sunday night. I called 911, then Lyft and finally, Hertz. Of course Lyft deactivated me but I expected they would.

The car was still drivable and I didn't go into Hertz until Tuesday or wednesday. I told them another car drove into me and they traded me out with another car and Lyft reactivated me immediately. They didnt ask who was at fault or really anything else. At no point did it seem as though the details of the incident mattered as far as if they would give me another car.

I was surprised it went so smoothly. I was very worried I would be kicked out of the rental program. They treated me like any other car rental customer and got me back on the road quickly.

After impact the other car didn't stop or pull over and I had to chase them for a block the wrong way down a 3-lane one-way street until they stopped. Then other driver gave me an opportunity to photograph their registration and proof of insurance before they fled the scene in an Uber, lol. The police came an hour or two later and ended up impounding the other car, possibly because the driver was not there.

Per policy Lyft deactivated me until I could prove car was drivable. The damage was mostly cosmetic to the grill and front bumper but at first it seemed alot worse until I was able to unmangle the plastic bumper.

A cop called me on Sunday to ask if the other driver exchanged info at the scene. I said they had. They said that's all that is legally required in Nevada. It was smart of the other driver to leave the scene if they were drunk after exchanging information.


----------



## RidingDirty (Mar 4, 2018)

yeah, but he's an independent contractor, didn't he buy any disability insurance for himself?


----------



## RideshareSpectrum (May 12, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> won't find many companies in america that have loyalty to their employees.


Drivers are not employees.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

What a terrible turn of events. Your ex roommate must have had so much going for him in life before he gave it all up to go full time with Lyft. And now this?!
You are so right Hunter. Lyft is ruining lives left and right. Society is crumbling and the blood is on their hands.


----------



## Driver2448 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> So he was driving, got rear ended by another driver and it wasn't even his fault, of course he was deactivated, Hertz then, didn't turn in the info to lyft until 4 days later, then charged him for the next day rental, the accident was at night there was no way to turn it in- then lyft doesn't even reinstate him- after 6000 rides and 4.9 rating- they leave him on the street!! no compensation, no help, no appreciation, just threw him on the streets!!! this company has zero loyalty- now what does my friend do, he was living in his car because the last 5 months its been impossible to catch up-


Your roommate is homeless because he didn't have a real job.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

RideshareSpectrum said:


> Drivers are not employees.


which should mean even less loyalty.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> So he was driving, got rear ended by another driver and it wasn't even his fault, of course he was deactivated, Hertz then, didn't turn in the info to lyft until 4 days later, then charged him for the next day rental, the accident was at night there was no way to turn it in- then lyft doesn't even reinstate him- after 6000 rides and 4.9 rating- they leave him on the street!! no compensation, no help, no appreciation, just threw him on the streets!!! this company has zero loyalty- now what does my friend do, he was living in his car because the last 5 months its been impossible to catch up-


You're on your own with this gig. With 6000 rides under his belt, he should have been saving for the "rainy" day.
Lyft is not in the charity business, they are too busy recruiting the next 3 ants to replace the 1 ant they just lost.
Snit happens!


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

Hunter420 said:


> So he was driving, got rear ended by another driver and it wasn't even his fault, of course he was deactivated, Hertz then, didn't turn in the info to lyft until 4 days later, then charged him for the next day rental, the accident was at night there was no way to turn it in- then lyft doesn't even reinstate him- after 6000 rides and 4.9 rating- they leave him on the street!! no compensation, no help, no appreciation, just threw him on the streets!!! this company has zero loyalty- now what does my friend do, he was living in his car because the last 5 months its been impossible to catch up-


"Like" means thanks for sharing. I'm sincerely sorry for your friend, and this information is good to know. I hope he gets back on his feet, and files a lawsuit.

Apparently, we're all a bunch of numbers, yet we do all the leg work and they play with us like pieces on a chess board.  A__holes.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Well, jobs don't cut wages in half, regulate them to be more difficult, and use drivers as a source of extra income,even with no notice, so many people depend on transportation to get to the airport and to work, drivers are subjected to so much brutality, besides loyalty, this company sets an example of what a lack of interdependence is. Drivers are being treated unethicalally and tormented on certain days, then on other days boosted up. Eithor uber, or other competitors, are in the main frame of the lfyt app, I think that messing with people why they are driving on the freeway, is crossing the line, someone could get killed, and dropping drivers when they reported the accident right away, when it wasn't their fault and deactivated shows a lack of humanity, and appreciation. Drivers should have basic humanity rights.


----------



## dctcmn (Sep 21, 2017)

Happy 4/20 Hunter!


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

I Drove 4 hours to SanFrancisco, but every ride is pretty much targeted, or decided by who ever is the one causing so much pain in my life! subjected to harrassment by bullys in the office. Its so much torment, when you know your being blocked from rides, but subjected to making a certain amount every time. i got a surge at the airport, but as I was about too pull up, it cancelled, then drove all the way back to SF, to get a ride out of city, and farther n farther away into the mountains. was waiting for a ride back into the city, but only got short rides to bart, about 7 of them. Last week I got about 50 dollars in charges from tolls. The passenger said tolls are added to their bill, but all tolls were subtracted from my tips. Many rides swaps about 15, lots of changes on the freeway where I missed my exit over 3 times, many frozen GPS glitches, So many rides to Oakland, this proves malicious people will torment and bully certain drivers who drive 8 hours round trip to try to catch up. Why are people so cruel? I would be fine if the torment stopped and rides were back to normal. Sleeping in my car, trying to feel worthy of earning an honest 14 hours days work.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> won't find many companies in america that have loyalty to their employees.


Sure there is... look at all that loyalty shown to Corporate America's employees in Congress!


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

Hunter420 said:


> I Drove 4 hours to SanFrancisco, but every ride is pretty much targeted, or decided by who ever is the one causing so much pain in my life! subjected to harrassment by bullys in the office. Its so much torment, when you know your being blocked from rides, but subjected to making a certain amount every time. i got a surge at the airport, but as I was about too pull up, it cancelled, then drove all the way back to SF, to get a ride out of city, and farther n farther away into the mountains. was waiting for a ride back into the city, but only got short rides to bart, about 7 of them. Last week I got about 50 dollars in charges from tolls. The passenger said tolls are added to their bill, but all tolls were subtracted from my tips. Many rides swaps about 15, lots of changes on the freeway where I missed my exit over 3 times, many frozen GPS glitches, So many rides to Oakland, this proves malicious people will torment and bully certain drivers who drive 8 hours round trip to try to catch up. Why are people so cruel? I would be fine if the torment stopped and rides were back to normal. Sleeping in my car, trying to feel worthy of earning an honest 14 hours days work.


Maybe this isn't working out for you.

Have you considered a real job?


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

JoshInReno said:


> Maybe this isn't working out for you.
> 
> Have you considered a real job?


I'm from the corporate world. I was laid off twice from Boeing, and once from Fujitsu (which had a full company shutdown). Those "real" jobs are really tough to get. I started as a contractor at Boeing, and after many years became a bonafide employee.

I started with Lyft a week ago, thinking that I could put cash in my pocket quickly, which was true. It was practically no competition getting a job, but their rating system and retaining a job here, is another story.


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

LyftNewbie10 said:


> I'm from the corporate world. I was laid off twice from Boeing, and once from Fujitsu (which had a full company shutdown). Those "real" jobs are really tough to get. I started as a contractor at Boeing, and after many years became a bonafide employee.
> 
> I started with Lyft a week ago, thinking that I could put cash in my pocket quickly, which was true. It was practically no competition getting a job, but their rating system and retaining a job here, is another story.


I'm not even talking corporate.

I think something like McDonalds would be a step up from where is he right now. Really anything with an hourly pay rate and a W2 at the end of the year.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> You're on your own with this gig. With 6000 rides under his belt, he should have been saving for the "rainy" day.
> Lyft is not in the charity business, they are too busy recruiting the next 3 ants to replace the 1 ant they just lost.
> Snit happens!


That gif is hysterical.


----------



## LyftNewbie10 (Apr 19, 2018)

JoshInReno said:


> I'm not even talking corporate.
> 
> I think something like McDonalds would be a step up from where is he right now. Really anything with an hourly pay rate and a W2 at the end of the year.


 ok


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Maybe not live in CA where:

Apartments cost $4k a month
Gas is $3.50 - $4 /gallon
Cars are more expensive
Everything is more expensive.
I can pay a month's rent in a 40 hr work week. 30 if there's good surge or I work splits.

If I was willing to live 1 hr away from the driveable area instead of 15 minutes; I'd only need to work 2 weeks a month to cover everything from rent, gas, food, insurance & car payment.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

dirtylee said:


> Maybe not live in CA where:
> 
> Apartments cost $4k a month
> Gas is $3.50 - $4 /gallon
> ...


Talking about living not just surviving.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> Talking about living not just surviving.


Can't do anything but survive if you are based out of a CAR/ friends COUCH.


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Woohaa said:


> won't find many companies in america that have loyalty to their employees.


The more skilled and unreplaceable an employee is, the more likely company will be loyal. Example a Cyber Security guy is highly valuable, while a receptionist is nothing


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

JoshInReno said:


> Maybe this isn't working out for you.
> 
> Have you considered a real job?


.wow such democracy, are you apart of the 1 % that thinks people are slaves to their righteousness?

No! I believe in AMERICA, and if one person can make a difference that would be me. So every tiny thing counts, being a good driver, letting people in your lane! You do not own the road! We are all interdependent, thats a community, thats America.


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

Hunter420 said:


> .wow such democracy, are you apart of the 1 % that thinks people are slaves to their righteousness?
> 
> No! I believe in AMERICA, and if one person can make a difference that would be me. So every tiny thing counts, being a good driver, letting people in your lane! You do not own the road! We are all interdependent, thats a community, thats America.


No, I believe that if your situation isn't working out you should have the freedom to change it.

And based on what you've wrote, you should change it.

Good luck.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I know it is easy to say but if you rely on this gig you really need to work a little extra in order to save up a decent emergency fund. That fund can be used in the event of car repairs or unexpected downtime. Probably at least $1,000 is a good idea but even better would be about the amount you'd need at minimum to get another usable vehicle on the road. 

This is a problem I run into. With this we have total freedom to go on or off line and it is tempting to just quit when you have enough money. Well that isn't a good idea. Work a little bit more and save up some, if you can. (my two cents)

Sorry about your friend.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Working more is a given, how much more they want from drivers is the question? I did take my friend in, crashing at a friends, but its tight! He was doing amazing, was rear ended n deactivated. Now he applied for uber, n im paying the 450 start up fee. Because were friends, its not about money n greed.


----------



## Joshua J (Aug 1, 2017)

Gig jobs are gig jobs.


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

450 start up fee???


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Did Hertz refuse to simply swap him into a new rental when he went there in person to fill out an incident report form?

Did he get the car towed back to Hertz and did that close out his rental contract?Did he relinquish the keys to Hertz when the car got towed?

The answers to those questions aren't necessarily helpful to your friend because his deal is done but they might be helpful to current Express Drive renters who may find themselves in a similar situation after being in an accident.

My experience was completely different than your friends and we should figure out why.

*I had a Ford Fusion that was damaged in a slow-speed head-on collision on a Saturday night which got me deactivated by Lyft when I self-reported.*



Spoiler: The other driver



The other driver had insurance and ultimately she accepted responsibility but not until after I had already swapped cars.

When I brought the car back to Hertz I didnt even know for certain her insurance was active or that she hadnt stolen the car. I didnt even get her name and she fled the scene in an Uber after letting me take a photo of the reg/ins which ended up being too blurry to read.

I was half-expecting to be kicked out of the program at least while the ins claim process took place so instead of bringing the car back first thing Monday morning I kept the car for a couple days to run all the errands I could.


*
When I brought the car back on Tuesday or Wednesday they swapped me into another car no questions asked.*

I would say that getting deactivated by Lyft after an accident does not immediately affect your status with Hertz at all. 
*
I believe that as long as the car [key] is still in your possession your Hertz rental contract is still active.*



Spoiler: Keep the keys if it needs to be towed



If the car had not been drivable and it had to be towed back to Hertz I would *have held onto the keys* so that they couldnt close out my contract until I showed up in person.



I am wondering why your friend had a different experience with Hertz?

Maybe we can figure out what to do after an accident to make sure that Hertz swaps cars instead of deactivates the renter?

Thanks!


----------



## EpicSwoleness (Jun 21, 2017)

Hunter420 said:


> So he was driving, got rear ended by another driver and it wasn't even his fault, of course he was deactivated, Hertz then, didn't turn in the info to lyft until 4 days later, then charged him for the next day rental, the accident was at night there was no way to turn it in- then lyft doesn't even reinstate him- after 6000 rides and 4.9 rating- they leave him on the street!! no compensation, no help, no appreciation, just threw him on the streets!!! this company has zero loyalty- now what does my friend do, he was living in his car because the last 5 months its been impossible to catch up-


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Woohaa said:


> won't find many companies in america that have loyalty to their employees.


Especially companies of this size


----------

